# Killer Hammond B3/ Leslie 147 Combo



## chimuelo (Jul 12, 2017)

http://gg-audio.com/

But for incredible Leslie tones add the EHX Lester K.

For 150 USD that dog will hunt.
Real Tung-Sol Tubes too.

I've spent thousands on trying to achieve this sound.
You can do it for 250 now.

The Pedal is the real deal.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 14, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> http://gg-audio.com/
> 
> But for incredible Leslie tones add the EHX Lester K.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I'm downloading the demo now for testing. Been an organ player since before my 5th birthday which is ...erm... some time now.


----------



## joed (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 14, 2017)

Just been playing through the demo. This thing is an absolute HOOT!
Wonderful. I love it.


----------

